# Price Check: T. Christiano?



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I saw a nice 3/4 bent pipe this weekend that I _almost_ purchased. It had wonderful ring grain sand blast finish and was marked "T. Christiano Italy". The shop had it marked $147.95. I've never heard of this maker, is it a good price and/or does T. Christiano have a good reputation?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The only ones I see for sale are estate pipes, so it might be refurbished. If it's new, it's conceivable that's it's at least a decent deal, maybe even a good one. The ones already sold on smokingpipes look pretty nice! You could ask smokingpipes how much they went for, probably.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Sure it's Christiano and not Cristiano?

If it's the latter, that's a pipe by the late Thomas Christiano. After his death, his remaining pipes were acquired by Paul's Pipe Shop, so most of his inventory is there or was acquired through there. They are good pipes, and that sounds like an appropriate price for it. Let us know if you pick it up.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I picked up this beaut, marked "T. Cristiano," "B," "Italy," and "FATTA A MANO 99" unsmoked from eBay for $59. It is a great pipe, perfect 360° grain, and I really like smoking it.















Looks like there is about 4 more on eBay right now...looks like I got the best deal however. Tommy is right with the spelling though. On eBay they are listed as "Christiano" but my pipe (and the stem markings on eBay match mine) is stamped T. Cristiano.

RD


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

$59 unsmoked? Yes, that makes it a hell of a deal!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> $59 unsmoked? Yes, that makes it a hell of a deal!


Indeed. The prices at Paul's are reasonably spiffy, but that's for the "Signature" pipes. There are grades below that, but they don't have any for price comparisons.

Cristiano Signature Pipes


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I may pull the trigger on this one anyway. I didn't get a chance to pull the stem and see how it was drilled, but the draft hole into the chamber was spot on.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Indeed. The prices at Paul's are reasonably spiffy, but that's for the "Signature" pipes. There are grades below that, but they don't have any for price comparisons.
> 
> Cristiano Signature Pipes


There was no signature, just a stamp, but the mark on the stem certainly matches what I saw. Either this is a T Cristiano or a T Christiano which is a knockoff. But, the pipe looks good (_just_ what I've been looking for) and if it smokes well it would be worth it.

EDIT: In fact, it looked a lot like "T. Cristiano Signature 010" but was more of a brandy shape. Price certainly seems right!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> I may pull the trigger on this one anyway. I didn't get a chance to pull the stem and see how it was drilled, but the draft hole into the chamber was spot on.


Doesn't sound like you can get hurt that much. Go for it! :tu


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Indeed. The prices at Paul's are reasonably spiffy, but that's for the "Signature" pipes. There are grades below that, but they don't have any for price comparisons.


Mine has T. Cristiano in script, not in block like the ones on eBay. That being said, I really like the sandblasted ones from the link Jim provided.

RD


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> freestoke said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. The prices at Paul's are reasonably spiffy, but that's for the "Signature" pipes. There are grades below that, but they don't have any for price comparisons.
> ...


This one was in block letters also, not script...


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm with Jim on this one. T. Cristiano pipes are indeed great quality pipes. If you have found one that particularly sparkles for you, $150 is a good price. One other thing that you may want to know is that the letter on the pipe represents its grading. Grading goes from F to A ascending according to www.pipephil.eu.

Also, there is a short discussion on T. Cristiano pipes from a few years back that includes a .pdf file that has some information regarding the brand that can be found here.


----------



## marbones (Apr 30, 2017)

TommyTree said:


> Sure it's Christiano and not Cristiano?
> 
> If it's the latter, that's a pipe by the late Thomas Christiano. After his death, his remaining pipes were acquired by Paul's Pipe Shop, so most of his inventory is there or was acquired through there. They are good pipes, and that sounds like an appropriate price for it. Let us know if you pick it up.


Paul didn't acquire even a drop of Cristiano's pipes. His children who now live in his house have a garage full of them. If you'd like to pick one up give us a call 4788128788, ask for Ram we went and bought quite a few from his son Angelo. 
Thanks.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Umm..... You know this thread is over 5 years old? Way to make a first impression. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

marbones said:


> Paul didn't acquire even a drop of Cristiano's pipes. His children who now live in his house have a garage full of them. If you'd like to pick one up give us a call 4788128788, ask for Ram we went and bought quite a few from his son Angelo.
> Thanks.


Marbones,

That's pretty cool, thanks for the info. If memory serves I did not buy this pipe but that was 5 years ago and I've bought and sold several since then so who knows.

Welcome to Puff, hope to see you posting more!


----------

